# Problema Hard Disk USB

## hardskin1

Sono riuscito a recuperare un vecchio disco di un portatile con un box IDE-USB 2.0, Gentoo pero' non vuole collaborare.

Ho seguito la guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537 ma semplicemente non c'e' /dev/sda1

```

#lsmod

vfat

fat

floppy                 

ppp_synctty             

w83781d               

i2c-isa              

i2c-proc               

i2c-core              

ehci-hcd               

i810_audio             

soundcore               

ac97_codec             

ohci1394               

ieee1394               

serial                

isa-pnp              

hid                   

usb-storage            

usb-ohci             

nvidia               

printer                 

usbcore                

ide-scsi               

ppp_async              

pppoe             

pppox               

ppp_generic           

slhc                    

8139too              

mii

```

Una volta collegato e accesso il box:

```

#dmesg

[solo parte finale]

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

```

Quando spengo/riavvio il computer a box spento il pc si blocca a

```

Stop USB and PCI hotplugging

```

Il chipset della mobo e' un Nforce2, il kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r7

Qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano? THX

----------

## almafer

credo che per partire ti convenga mettere il kernel 2.4.23, almeno per il migliore supporto del chipset nforce2, a meno di patch degli sviluppatori di gentoo, non credo sia supportato benissimo dal tuo kernel.

se usi hotplug non so se può crearti casini, io con un hd usb-2 e la scheda madre con quel chipset non ho avuto problemi.

hai caricato usb-mass-storage vero?

in ogni caso 

cdrecord --scanbus ti può aiutare 

il mio viene visto come sda5, è formatato con fat32, partizione logica

----------

## cerri

Hai caricato (compilato) i moduli sd e sg_mod?

----------

## xdarma

anzi, prima carica scsi_mod

xdarma

----------

## hardskin1

Grazie delle risposte.

Il supporto necessario a SCSI (scsi support, scsi disk support e scsi cdrom, per il masterizzatore) l'ho incluso direttamente nel kernel.

```

#cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-M1712' '1004' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W1210A' '1.10' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Adesso provo a ricompilare il kernel con la parte SCSI come moduli e se neanche cosi facendo funziona provo a mettere un kernel piu' aggiornato.

----------

## hardskin1

Sono passato al 2.4.22, adesso sembra funzionare quanto vuole lui. Queste le informazioni con il kernel nuovo:

```

#lsmod

floppy                 51708   0 (autoclean)

ppp_synctty             5696   0 (unused)

w83781d                20496   0 (unused)

i2c-isa                 1128   0 (unused)

i2c-proc                7024   0 [w83781d]

i2c-core               15720   0 [w83781d i2c-isa i2c-proc]

nvnet                  25984   0 (unused)

nvaudio                36788   1

ac97_codec             13224   0 [nvaudio]

soundcore               4164   2 [nvaudio]

ohci1394               26312   0 (unused)

ieee1394               48612   0 [ohci1394]

serial                 47844   0 (autoclean)

isa-pnp                31492   0 (autoclean) [serial]

sr_mod                 13304   0 (autoclean)

nvidia               1627200  11

printer                 7456   0 (unused)

ide-scsi               10032   0

sd_mod                 11692   0 (unused)

vfat                   10348   0 (unused)

fat                    32472   0 [vfat]

usb-storage            23760   0 (unused)

scsi_mod               67540   3 [sr_mod ide-scsi sd_mod usb-storage]

ppp_async               6976   1

pppoe                   8396   0 (unused)

pppox                   1304   1 [pppoe]

ppp_generic            18396   3 [ppp_synctty ppp_async pppoe pppox]

slhc                    4976   0 [ppp_generic]

8139too                16488   1

mii                     2608   0 [8139too]

hid                    14612   0 (unused)

usb-ohci               19744   0 (unused)

ehci-hcd               17856   0 (unused)

usbcore

```

Quello che segue e' l'output di dmesg | grep usb dopo aver accesso l'unita' usb 2.0

```

#dmesg | grep usb

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0b39000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe0b3b000, IRQ 12

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Mouse] on usb2:2.0

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 20:11:44 Dec 11 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

```

fin qui sembra tutto a posto. Monto l'unita' con mount -auto ed e' tutto okei.

La smonto e la spengo:

```

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 20:11:44 Dec 11 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-2 address 2

```

La riaccendo:

```

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-71)

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=4 (error=-71)

```

se provo a rimontarla:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbdisk/

/dev/sda2: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

Se provo a specificare il file system:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t ext2 /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbdisk/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

Non so dove sbattare la testa.

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

ho avuto anche io qlche difficolta' con un disco esterno usb, ma credo che derivi dal fatto che il box esterno che ho provato e' prodotto da un'azienda che fa periferiche x pc economiche (la marca e' Z-Cyber). Ho avuto questa impressione x' ho provato un altro box di marca diversa sempre su usb 2.0 e, senza modificare nulla nel mio pc ne a livello hardware ne a livello di kernel, ha funzionato al primo colpo vedendolo come /dev/sda5 (partizione logica e in NTFS).

Questa e' solo la mia modesta esperienza, po' anche esse che abbia dimenticato qlcsa, xo' il fatto che uno vada e l'altro no mi fa pensare diversamente.

 :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## hardskin1

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> ho avuto anche io qlche difficolta' con un disco esterno usb, ma credo che derivi dal fatto che il box esterno che ho provato e' prodotto da un'azienda che fa periferiche x pc economiche (la marca e' Z-Cyber). 
> 
> [omissis]
> ...

 

Mi domando, nella mia umilissima esperienza di elettronica, come possa esserci una differenza tale tra un convertitore e l'altro. In fondo non sono solo convertitore IDE-USB? Comunque il mio e' un ST-Lab, il chippino e' un GL811.

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Mi domando, nella mia umilissima esperienza di elettronica, come possa esserci una differenza tale tra un convertitore e l'altro. In fondo non sono solo convertitore IDE-USB? Comunque il mio e' un ST-Lab, il chippino e' un GL811.

  eh si, in effetti e' quello che mi chiedo pure io, xo' dalla mia esperienza lavorativa posso dirti che dal punto di vista hardware il "chippino" puo' fare la differenza, come tanti altri fattori. Infatti quello che dico sempre ai miei collaboratori e' *Quote:*   

> Se non funziona, sistemalo; se funziona, non ti chiedere perche'.

 

 :Wink: 

ma come ripeto, questa e' solo la mia esperienza personale, e non sono certo un punto di riferimento x i costruttori di hardware   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

se funziona almeno alla prima accensione e' gia' qualcosa ;-)

purtroppo non ti so dire di piu' in merito se non che mi sembrava di aver sentito dire da qualche parte che la disconnessione delle periferiche tipo usb-storage non funziona "alla perfezione" sotto linux (se qualcuno puo' smentirmi ne sarei ben lieto) e proprio per evitare problemi con la mia fotocamera uso il flag "sync" per montare la scheda di memoria

in sostanza: prova a fare il primo mount con

mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbdisk -o sync

poi smonta, scollega, ricollega, ri-monta e... facci sapere

xdarma

----------

## hardskin1

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> se funziona almeno alla prima accensione e' gia' qualcosa 
> 
> purtroppo non ti so dire di piu' in merito se non che mi sembrava di aver sentito dire da qualche parte che la disconnessione delle periferiche tipo usb-storage non funziona "alla perfezione" sotto linux (se qualcuno puo' smentirmi ne sarei ben lieto)
> 
> 

 

Ho aperto questo 3d perche' nella altre sezioni del forum ci sono parecchie persone con un problema molto simile al mio, oppure identico. Appena posso provo la  tua soluzione.

----------

## hardskin1

 :Sad:   Non funziona neanche con 

mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbdisk -o sync 

Pero' ho notato da /var/log messages

```

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 2

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-71)

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 3

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor Vendor: HITACHI_  Model: DK239A-48         Rev: 0811

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Dec 12 20:12:50 feanor SCSI device sda: 9514260 512-byte hdwr sectors (4871 MB)

Dec 12 20:12:51 feanor /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Dec 12 20:12:51 feanor WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Dec 12 20:12:51 feanor USB Mass Storage device found at 3

Dec 12 20:14:15 feanor usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-2 address 3

Dec 12 20:14:41 feanor hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 4

Dec 12 20:14:41 feanor WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Dec 12 20:14:41 feanor USB Mass Storage device found at 4

Dec 12 20:15:00 feanor CRON[4802]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 12 20:15:32 feanor usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Dec 12 20:15:36 feanor su(pam_unix)[4826]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Dec 12 20:15:47 feanor usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Dec 12 20:15:52 feanor usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Dec 12 20:15:52 feanor usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-2 address 4

Dec 12 20:15:57 feanor usb-storage: host_reset() requested but not implemented

Dec 12 20:16:07 feanor scsi: device set offline - command error recover failed: host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

Dec 12 20:16:07 feanor SCSI disk error : host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 6050000

Dec 12 20:16:07 feanor I/O error: dev 08:02, sector 0

Dec 12 20:16:07 feanor I/O error: dev 08:02, sector 64

Dec 12 20:16:07 feanor su(pam_unix)[4671]: session closed for user root

Dec 12 20:23:46 feanor hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 5

Dec 12 20:23:46 feanor WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Dec 12 20:23:46 feanor USB Mass Storage device found at 5

Dec 12 20:30:00 feanor CRON[5264]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 12 20:32:03 feanor usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.2-2 address 5

Dec 12 20:32:38 feanor hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 6

Dec 12 20:32:38 feanor WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Dec 12 20:32:38 feanor USB Mass Storage device found at 6

```

Ogni volta, dopo la prima, che ricollego l'unita' gli viene assegnato un "indirizzo" piu' alto della volta precedente. Qualcuno sa che significa?

----------

## xdarma

l'aumento dell'indirizzo l'ho notanto anch'io ma non mi da' problemi, non saprei cos'altro consigliarti se non di SMONTARE prima di sconnettere...

e poi dal log sembra che riconosca la periferica: che errore ti da'?

xdarma

----------

## hardskin1

Pc appena accesso. Box usb spento.

Accendo USB box.

```

mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk/

```

Tutto okei.

Smonto l'unita'

```

umount /mnt/usbdisk/

```

La stacco; e la ricconnetto; tento di montarla:

```

mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk/

[si blocca per un po']

/dev/sda1: Input/output error

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

```

E adesso non so come mai rimane bloccato. Della serie "funziona un po' come vuole lui"   :Sad: 

----------

## xdarma

sorry, non ti so dire altro  :-(

xdarma

----------

## hardskin1

Non so piu' dove sbattere la testa. Appena posso provo a mettere il 2.6, anche se l'ultima volta che ho provato a compilare si bloccava.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
> 
> USB Mass Storage support registered.
> ...

 

questo è il report del dmesg quando attacco il mio hd usb...il kernel è il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r8..il fatto è che ogni tanto parte a forza di staccare e attaccare...e altra cosa brutta, con win funziona sempre bene  :Sad: 

purtoppo non ho potuto seguire la guida postata + in alto perchè adatta solamente o cmq in parte ai kernel 2.4.x

ogni consiglio è apprezzato  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Cosa significa esattamente "parte"?

Lo vede solo ogni tanto? oppure da errori?.

Per caso il chipset é un Genesys?

----------

## Cagnulein

parte nel senso che ogni tanto a forza di staccarlo fisicamente riesco a montarlo e farlo andare perfettamente...

l'errore che mi da quando non riesco a montarlo è proprio quello che ho postato..

cmq stavo leggendo qualche soluzione su questo post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=107764&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=read+capacity+failed&start=25

dove lo posso vedere il chipset? in dmesg non me lo dice

----------

## motaboy

Non avevo visto che le ultime righe erano l'errore.

Per vedere il chipset prova con lsusb o con un "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"

Se proprio non trovi niente, attiva il debug nell'usb-storage e manda un mail all'usb-devel mailing-list.

----------

## Cagnulein

```
bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0402:5621 ALi Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0461:4d03 Primax Electronics, Ltd Kensington Mouse-in-a-box

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Ali quindi? cmq ora ho provato a compilare lo scsi supporto come modulo invece che come built-in visto che non riuscivo a lanciare queste righe

```
modprobe scsi_mod 

modprobe sd_mod
```

attivo anche il debug e poi vi faccio sapere...chiaramente se vi viene qls in mente... :Razz: 

edit: niente neanche come modulo  :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco ora ero andato a mangiarmi una pesca, avevo staccato l'hd, lo riattaccato e tada:

```
usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Storage Device    Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 156349375 512-byte hdwr sectors (80051 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 > p2

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

```

----------

## motaboy

Non ho capito... adesso non ti ha dato errore...

Ma te lo da ancora o no?

----------

## Cagnulein

come ti dicevo è una cosa totalmente casuale..diciamo che il rapporto è 1/5 (1 volta su 5 viene montato correttamente).

ora per fare una prova l'ho smontato, staccato il cavo usb (ma ho lasciato attaccata l'alimentazione) e mi ha ridato l'errore...

stessa cosa su un altro pc con i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1

quello che mi fa veramente arrabbiare è che con win funziona bene, quindi sicuramente è un problema software...

----------

## Cagnulein

ho postato anche qui il problema https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1317267#1317267

----------

## motaboy

Segui il mio consiglio, posta il problema sulla usb-devel mailing-list. 

Vai su questo sito: http://linux-usb.sf.net

leggi le FAQ e posta le cose richieste (devi abilitare il debug dell'usb-storage credo).

Loro ne sanno  :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

 :Twisted Evil:  Il chip in questione e' incompatibile con l'USB2.0 del kernel di linux. Se possedete un bridge usb-ata GL811USB disattivate ehci all'interno del kernel.

 :Twisted Evil: 

MOD: perfavore, mettete [risolto] al 3d.

----------

